# Roleplaying Forums > Roleplay Of The Week >  Roleplay of the Week 9/08/2018

## Kris

The warrior code had changed a little. The clan leaders added a new part of the code. If any clan leaders have daughters, they get to choose a mate for their daughter or daughters. The leader of Thunderclan has chosen a male to be his daughters mate. But, at the same time, a Rogue by the name of Phantom has joined the clan. 

All seems to go well, but what happens when the clan leaders daughter falls for Phantom? With Phantom sharing the same feelings about the clan leaders daughter?

Warriors [Cats] - The Clan And The Rogue

----------

